# Revo'd S3s



## dylarolla (Mar 5, 2003)

Hi, anyone out there had their S3 REVO'd? Would be very grateful to hear your thoughts/reviews.

I'm desperate to get my S3 done but I'd like to know what to expect and what not to expect.

I also understand there's no rolling road testing during install which concerns me slightly. Am I worrying about nothing?

Ahh, so many questions.


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

I have had my (just)1 yr old S3 done at 14k miles.

started off life as a 225.

My review is actually been placed on the Revo site.. its under testimonials...

Best thing ive ever done.!

;D


----------



## dylarolla (Mar 5, 2003)

Do you happen to know what power and torque values you're getting now? Â

For insurance purposes this does make a difference. Or at least to my insurance company.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

You are right to concern yourself about rolling road checks.

It may benefit you to read this http://www.audi-sport.net/ubbthread...er=1505&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1 post from Audi Sport, particularly page 4 onwards...

Yes it will make a difference to your insurance, you must tell them you have had the car chipped, thus premiums will rise!!


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

20% increase in performance... approx Â£200 on insurance....

tried to have a RR a week later, but had issues with another S3 and getting power down due to Haldex switching power front to back..... so we gave up for the day as there was othjer cars to do.

not a Revo problem... just nature of the haldex system, its a fine art to get car tied down properly.

no idea on power/torque. tbh just told upto 10% more than previous Apr 1.35 high boost.


----------



## Revo Kev (Mar 7, 2003)

Re Power/Torque...

you'd be looking at 265bhp/287ftlb


----------



## dylarolla (Mar 5, 2003)

Is that with the standard program? Presumably with the SPS3 dongle there's more power available, albeit perhaps at a cost.


----------



## dylarolla (Mar 5, 2003)

Have we got any rolling road outputs we can look at yet? Â These seem to be taking an age to make it to the forum. Â Someone surely must have undertaken an independent power/torque test by now.


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

i havent seen anything , on here, audi-sport, tyresmoke, rs246.com or the revo seat forum.

just claims and pub talk infortunately.

all i can say is you can definiately feel a difference.


----------



## dylarolla (Mar 5, 2003)

In comparison though REVO looks expensive, especially when compared with Jabbasport. Even more so when you consider Jabbasport actually remaps and rolling roads whereas REVO is essentially just a generic program installation. To justify the extra cash I need to see that my money is well spent.

I don't doubt one can feel the effect of REVO but the torque/power curves will provide some proof as to the quality of the REVO upgrade.


----------



## dunks3 (Sep 12, 2002)

I have the REVO treatment on my S3, previously I had an APR remap. I'm planning on getting down to a RR in the next 4-6 weeks - I will post my graphs when I get them, as you are right, theres not much about...

Just IMO, all the 'stage 1' remaps in terms of performance are relatively the same, its just the method thats different

Dunc


----------



## dylarolla (Mar 5, 2003)

DunkS3 are you happy with your Revo install? Good power gains? Any problems/bad points?

Did you go for the SPS3? If so, is there much more performance available from the standard demo setting?


----------



## powermap (Feb 9, 2003)

Hi

Why not have the trial version installed on your car then you can see what it can do without spending a penny 

Ian

www.powermap.co.uk


----------



## dunks3 (Sep 12, 2002)

Dylarolla,

Yes i am happy with my REVO install. I wish I had this option available to me before I had my car physically rechipped in the first place. I'd rather my ECU wasn't opened by anyone.

As I said I had an APR remap before which was very good. The REVO remap 'feels' faster to me - myself and another guy moved from APR to REVO at the same time and we both instantly thought our cars were quicker. I am booked into a RR at the end of May so I can post a graph/boost output etc.

I have the SPS3 - I guess its okay - big difference in the way the car drives on different boost settings - high boost not so smooth. Currently I am not using the high boost settings, at least until I have had a RR anyway.

Dunc


----------

